

A free Bootstrap admin theme (that doesn't suck) - notdan
http://portnine.com/bootstrap-themes

======
jrnkntl
Some things:

Why the 'that doesnt suck' addition? Are there so many free Bootstrap admin
themes out there that suck?

I find it weird that the "53 tickets 27 tasks 15 waiting" looks like every
number label is a button.

What do you understand when referring to a "Ruby template" ? Is it .erb's in a
package, sections? Does it include some logic? If so, what?

Are you improving on this theme constantly or is it a 'one-off' download?

~~~
notdan
Thanks for the feedback!

1) Just trying to make the headline more interesting. There are actually a lot
of really good themes out there.

2) Thanks for that, I'll see what I can do.

3) Yeah, I should be more clear on that. It is .erbs built with middleman.
There are a few helpers for creating the side nav but it is pretty basic.
Mostly, each page is in a separate file from the main layout. Email me and
I'll send you the full package if you are interested.

4) Depends on how many people actually use this thing and provide feedback.

------
notdan
Hey everyone, I made this hoping it would be useful. I would love any
feedback.

~~~
mikegirouard
Good looking theme. I'm not if I could ever use it though, the license seems a
bit restrictive for an admin theme.

Perhaps you can clarify, but as I read the license, it seems like I can only
install it on domains I own, even if I purchase the Unlimited License. Since
this is an Admin theme, I'd probably find it more useful installing it on
domains I _don't_ own (for customer work).

~~~
notdan
Yeah, the license is kind of messy but isn't meant to be. I need to fix that.
Basically if you buy the unlimited, you can pretty much do whatever you want
as many times as you want. I'll fix that tonight. In the meantime, feel free
to email me and I can send you something better.

